# update on the jewel fry



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

There all sill around , not a clue on how many there are 75-150 mayby less in a week's time they grew 4x in size and gobbling down the first bites. The dad was calm within 6 hours of the baby's n mom goen , but they have both lost there pretty hormonal colors.
Here is a pic of mom today she hurds the baby's when I come to the tank but ill get a pic soon of the baby's you can only see one or 2 here.
Mobile Photobucket


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

I really enjoy Jewels. I've 4 generations in a 90T. At one point I had over 5K, then survival of the fittest and hungriest kicked in. Now the numbers are around 300.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow , I rehomed mom and 26 baby's back on the 3rd and have 15-20 more to find homes its been fun seeing them grow , but now they must go , my rams need the grow out tank to spawn , and iv mated my Betta again as well so iv got 20+ 12 day old fry there to think about as well .
They keep me busy.


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

I really enjoy watching the rams.
The electric blue are my fav.
it sounds like you have your tanks full!!


----------

